# Grubs



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I posted pictures a while back regarding my lawn and I'll post them again. I think someone had mentioned looking for Grubs. For some reason I forgot to do that but today I peeled up some of the dead grass and saw these things. Are they grubs and could they really kill my lawn and do all this damage you see? How do I get rid of them or what should I do? Thank you very much


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Scott's GrubEx.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

You need to throw down a labelled 24-hour product for bug killer. The Grub-Ex prevents eggs hatching/maturing, doesn't kill directly and is used as a preventive product.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So to get that grass back i need to overseed?

Actually should I rip up all the dead grass to expose the grubs and then apply the bug killer? then just seed?


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

You apply the grub killer first to whole lawn, probably need to be watered in. Follow those directions first. It's a quick kill so should be reseeding right away. Usually, they are at the front or expanding edge of death spot of grass. Most people count how many per sq ft. One here or there, not bad, 5-10, a problem. If you find grub damage, reseeding will be only quick way, unless you have a spreading turf or you transplant from backyard or sod, etc.
BioAdvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer 10-lb Insect Killer in the Pesticides department at Lowes.com


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Thin roots - grubs & ants?


Some of the thin brown parts of my lawn - I pulled on it and everything including the roots easily pulled up by hand. Roots were hardly deep at all, pulled up like carpet. I saw what looked to be some very very small insects. I also saw a grub. I brushed the dirt back and forth with my hands...




www.thelawnforum.com





reseed next year


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

macattack said:


> You apply the grub killer first to whole lawn, probably need to be watered in. Follow those directions first. It's a quick kill so should be reseeding right away. Usually, they are at the front or expanding edge of death spot of grass. Most people count how many per sq ft. One here or there, not bad, 5-10, a problem. If you find grub damage, reseeding will be only quick way, unless you have a spreading turf or you transplant from backyard or sod, etc.
> BioAdvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer 10-lb Insect Killer in the Pesticides department at Lowes.com


Thank you very much they did some pretty bad damage see the pictures. But my question also was should I pull up the dead areas of grass so the grub killer Gets to the Grubs better?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

No need to pull up. Just spread and water in. Your picture of damage is not very good. Also, if all you are seeing is one grub or 2 grubs then maybe it is not a grub problem.


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

Bioadvanced 24 hour killer. May need to put down another one 4 weeks later. Then in spring put down the preventative.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Shoot . I was hoping it was a grub problem. Can i still fall fertlize?


----------



## mxtd30 (4 mo ago)

yup


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So i put down the 24 hour grub killer. 

1.Should i put down my fall fertilizer before or after the grub control ?
2. I should wait til next spring to overseed?


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Anyone? Thanks


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

mstrlucky74 said:


> Anyone? Thanks


This seems more like a cool season question than a pest control question. Might be way you aren't getting responses.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

John 


mstrlucky74 said:


> So i put down the 24 hour grub killer.
> 
> 1.Should i put down my fall fertilizer before or after the grub control ?
> 2. I should wait til next spring to overseed?


fertilizer issue is separate from the grub issue. Just keep fertilizing on your normal schedule. as far as reseed goes it really depends on your location and the time of year


----------

